# Bread basics - need help



## Chausiubao (Jan 14, 2006)

hi my name is gabriel, i'm 18 and i just joined this forum ^^. I've been experimenting with bread baking and i was wondering what you guys had to say about bread baking in general. Mostly i've been working with doughs that r basically 1C liquid for 3C dry ingredients. I've heard about achieving different textures by adjusting the ratio of liquid to dry. Does anyone know about this? I was also wondering about temperatures ^^. Mostly i've baked at 500 and 400* so if i'm using a dough size like i mentioned before i'd have to bake at 400 for 25 min or so, so if i reduced the heat to 375 or so, how would i adjust the time?

Hope this isn't too basic a question ^^


----------



## htc (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi Bao, love the name and welcome to Discuss Cooking. I dabble in bread baking a little too, but am by no means any expert. There are many accomplished bread bakers around though. From what I've read (and someone correct me if I'm wrong) the consistency of your bread depends not only on your ratios and temp, but also time and how you ferment your dough. I don't know enough about bread to answer your question, hopefully someone who does will stop by.


----------



## Chausiubao (Jan 15, 2006)

mmm yea, but thats just a random curiosity, i'd be more interested in how to balance temperature changes. But if u know that'd be awesome.


----------

